# Canadian Medical Growers



## Hank Gregerton (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in Canada, Ontario actually.
Is there anyone on here that can show me how I become a legal grower?
I have done some research, and it looks like I need a legal patient. OR, how hard is it for myself to become a patient?
All help is appreciated


----------



## RichardHUR (Apr 29, 2011)

You'll need a doctor willing to sign the papers for a recommendation, either for you to be a patient or someone else to be a patient - thats all they sign off to. 
Depending on your doctor (if they're a charging marijuana doctor or not), they'll either set you up with a DG, or require you to find your own. Your best bet, (unless you know someone whos trying to get legal, in which case you could be their DG) would be to sign up for a recommendation to posses and apply t obe your own grower at the same time. 
The hardest part is finding a doctor willing to sign.


----------

